
Rumors hint that Google has accomplished quantum supremacy - kilovoltaire
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/rumors-hint-that-google-has-accomplished-quantum-supremacy
======
edgecrafter
Maybe the initial hint of skynet or hopefully more likely impressive
calculation to come

From [https://pastebin.com/RfUMXJZE](https://pastebin.com/RfUMXJZE) referenced
in article:

Here, we report using a processor with programmable superconducting qubits to
create quantum states on 53 qubits, occupying a state space 253 ˘1016.
Measurements from repeated experiments sample the corresponding probability
distribution, which we verify using classical simulations.

While our processor takes about 200 seconds to sample one instance of the
quantum circuit 1 million times, a state-of-the-art supercomputer would
require approximately 10,000 years to perform the equivalent task.

This dramatic speedup relative to all known classical algorithms provides an
experimental realization of quantum supremacy on a com- putational task and
heralds the advent of a much-anticipated computing paradigm.

~~~
Avi-D-coder
What quantum tasks are relevant to AGI?

I'm not aware of any concrete evidence that the human brain uses quantum
superpositions, so why would a quantum computer be necessary for artificial
general intelligence.

